# I apologize for my lateness



## sergioquarto

Hello, _how can I translate in Japanese_: "I apologize for my late" ? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Demurral

the idiomatic expression for "I'm sorry I'm late" in japanese is "O-matase-shimashita" (literally "I've made you waiting me")


----------



## rukiak

sergioquarto said:


> Hello, _how can I translate in Japanese_: "I apologize for my late"


 You can say "O-matase-shimashita"  as Demurral said.
 But when you broke some rule and be late, for example, you are 5 minutes late to a formal meeting, you should say "Okurete sumimasenn" or "Okurete gomenn nasai"


----------



## sergioquarto

Demurral said:


> If you want to say to someone that S/he is good at italian: itaria-go jouzu desu ne!! hontouni!


 

Hello!
Thank you very much for your answer. 
Please can you write in Japanese letters? I must write to a friend (he mailed me a week ago. I have not yet answered to him).
Once again, thank you for your help and quick response.
Cheerio!


----------



## sergioquarto

rukiak said:


> You can say "O-matase-shimashita" as Demurral said.
> But when you broke some rule and be late, for example, you are 5 minutes late to a formal meeting, you should say "Okurete sumimasenn" or "Okurete gomenn nasai"


 
Hello!
Thank you very much for your answer. 
Please can you write in Japanese letters? I must write to a friend (he mailed me a week ago. I have not yet answered to him).
Once again, thank you for your help and quick response.
Cheerio!


----------



## Demurral

お待たせいたしました。　Omataseshimashita


----------



## rukiak

"I apologize for my late"  = "Okurete sumimasenn deshita"  = 遅れてすみませんでした。


----------



## sergioquarto

Demurral said:


> お待たせいたしました。　Omataseshimashita


Hi Demurral, Thank you for your prompt reply…. thanks for your help! Cheerio!


----------



## sergioquarto

rukiak said:


> "I apologize for my late" = "Okurete sumimasenn deshita" = 遅れてすみませんでした。


 
Hi rukiak, Thank you for your prompt reply…. thanks for your help! Cheerio!


----------



## lrosa

Demurral said:


> お待たせいたしました。　Omataseshimashita



This reads "O-matase-itashimashita", which is a more humble form of "O-matase-shimashita"

EDIT: PS sorry to correct you, Demurral. I'm sure it was just an accident!


----------



## Wishfull

sergioquarto said:


> Hello, _how can I translate in Japanese_: "I apologize for my late" ?
> Thank you in advance.


 
(To your friends, informal, as a daily casual talk)
(If you are a man,) *okurete gomen 遅れてゴメン*。
(If you are a woman,) *okurete gomen-ne 遅れてごめんネ*。

These phrases have a light touch excuses, not serious.
We use these phrases most often, I think.

You must not use these phrase to your boss, or to your teachers.


----------



## Demurral

lrosa said:


> This reads "O-matase-itashimashita", which is a more humble form of "O-matase-shimashita"
> 
> EDIT: PS sorry to correct you, Demurral. I'm sure it was just an accident!



No prob!

Thank you for correcting me! ^^


----------



## Mugi

The standard (business-like) apology for being late in replying to an email is:

お返事が遅れてすみません。(O-henji ga okurete sumimasen)
Or more formal: お返事が遅れて申し訳ございません。(O-henji ga okurete moushiwake gozaimasen)

There are several other variations, but these two are probably the most common.

お待たせしました/お待たせいたしました is usually restricted to when you meet someone in person and have kept them waiting (it literally means: I have made you wait [for me. Sorry.])


----------

